# لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس



## gana bity (27 فبراير 2013)

*









كما عودتكم ندى ماس حبيباتى و أخواتى ان تقدم لكم الجديد 
ولا تبخل عليكم بعصارة أبتكارات شركة ندى ماس


وبعد أن قدمت لكم حنه ندى مـــــــــــــــاس 

و زيت مـــــــــــــــاس المعجزه 


و كورسات ماس 

( كورس ماس وايت لتبييض البشرة وتوحيد اللون وازالة الكلف والنمش & كورس ندى ماس لكثافة الشعر واطالته وحيويته )

* بديل الليزر للقضاء على الشعر الزائد 

وقطرة ماس كلين للتطهير والتضييق

و أيضا" علاج البواسير الفعاااااااااال
* 

الغنين عن التعريف فى الوطـــــــــن العربـــــــــــــى 

وبعد تشجيعكم لى و لشركة ندى ماس و بعد النجاح الساحق الذى حققته الشركه فى العالم العربى 


نفخر أن نقدم لكــــــــــــــم

كريم لمســــــــه أنوثــــــــــــة مــــــــــــــاس 



Cream touch femininity mas



الأن استمتعى بمؤخرة ممتلئة وارداف جذابةمع 






كريم تاتش فيمينتى ( لمسه أنوثة ) لتكبير الأرداف و المؤخرة

من مقتطفات الأعشاب و فول الصويا يجعل الصدر كامل و بشكل مرفوع 

وهو فخر لكل الأناث جميع النساء يرغبن فى وؤخرة مرفوعة و جميلة و هى فخر للنساء .

Cream touch femininity mas

هو منتج خاص صنع من نباتات طبيعيه 100% و عدد لا يحصد من تجارب اشخاص مقربون لسنوات عديده .

كما انه لا يحتوى على أى هرمون فأنه يمكن تحسين المؤخرة المسطحه و الأرداف النحيفه والحصول
الى مؤخرة كبيره و مغريه و أرداف ممتلئه مع الحفاظ على المرونه مع تأثيرات التنعيم .


الكريم حاصل على مطابق للموصفات القياسيه المصريه 



*_ المكونــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــات _*


* فول الصـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــويا * 

وفوائـــــــــــــــــــــــــده هى :-
1- يزيد من حجم الجسم ويعمل على امتلاءه لانه ينشط الخلايا والانسجة 
2. محاربة أمراض القلب. حيث أنه يخفف معدل الكوليسترول المرتفع حوالي 9%. 
3 يحافظ الصويا على العظام خصوصاً عظام النساء بعد سن اليأس.
4. تستخدم منتجات الصويا كالحليب او الزيت في عمل أقنعه للبشرة حيث يعطي الرونق والرطوبه للبشرة. 
5. يعمل على تجديد الخلايا و الأنسجة .
و الكثير منها الفوائد و من المؤكد انكم على علم بها 



* فيتاميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن E *

منتجات فيتامين E 

تساعد على الحد من ظهور علامات تمدد الجلد
يمكن ان فيتامين ُ E تساعد في منع ظهور بقع العمر
انه يساعد في الحفاظ على توازن الجلد 
أنه يقلل من فقدان المياه بطريق البشرة من الجلد، ويعزز وظيفة الجلد الحاجز

يتم الحصول على مزيد من الاستفادة من التطبيق الموضعي للفيتامين E من خلال الكريمات أو المحاليل بدلا من أخذ فيتامين E شفويا. 

الجلد قادر على امتصاص فيتامين E الطبيعي على نحو فعال.

جنين القمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح

 له قيمــة غذائيه عاليه حيث يحتوي على 

نسبه عاليه من الفيتامينات وخاصة فيتامين

ب1

ب2

ب5 

هـ 

ف أ 

حمض الينوليك

وكذلك يحتوي على نسبةعاليه من

البروتين 25,30 %

والأحماض النوويــة

إن زيت جنين القمح يحتوي على أحماض دهنية تمد الجسم بالطاقة والحيوية

فتفيد في تحسين وظائف الجسم. 

وليس له أعراض جانبية 

نبــــــــــــــــات النسنـــــــــج

بأنه يعمل على رفع معدل نشاط الجسم.
ويزيد من فعاليته تجاه الضغوط عليه، حيث يعمل على تقليل حدة تأثيرها على جسم الإنسان.
يرفع من معدل كفاءة الجسم من النواحي الكيماوية، و الفيزيائية والبيولوجية.
و يعمل على زيادة معدل طاقة الإنسان ويضفي على جسمه نشاطاً واضحاً مما يؤدى لزيادة الجسم بشكل فعال.

زيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــت السودانى

يدخل في صناعة الماكياج و الكريمات التجميلية ، لأنه يساعد على إكساب البشرة صحتها و ليونتها و نعومتها ، و يمنع الشيخوخة و التجاعيد و التعفن بالجلد .
يساعد العبيد على إنماء العضلات و تغذيتها ، و الاعصاب التي تغذي العضلات .
يستعمل ليزيد في وزن و كثافة العضل .
يغذي الجسم عبر إعطائه البروتين اللازم .
يساعد على النشاط الذهني بواسطة البروتين الذي يحويه ، و الفوسفور و فيتامينات B1 , B2 .

خلطـــــــــــــــــــه مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــاس السريـــــــــــــــــــه السحريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة

و التى يحق للشركة بأحتفاظ جزء من التركيب كسر المهنه 


*( طريقـــــــــــــــة الأستخــــــــــــدام )*

تدليك بشكل دائرى بهدوء حول الصدر من 2 : 5 دقائق مرتين فى اليوم صباحا" و مسائا"

و ايضا" الطريقة مدونه بداخل العبوه 

للحصول على أرداف جميله و مؤخره مغريه 

أتبعى التعليمات 

يستخدم لفتره 3 شهور

و للحالات االعالية الضمور 6 أشهور 



الله ولى التوفيق 

لا اتتردد ان تحجز طلبـــــــــــــــــــــك


يوجد لنا مندوبين ومندوبات بكلا من 

مندوبين شركة ندى ماس بمصر 

ماسة العرب

فراشة ماس المصرية

لتتعرفي بنفسك على اسماء وارقام مندوبين بلدك حرصا عليكي من الغش والتقليد 

اعملي بحث على قوقل عن ندى ماس فور وومن واضغطي على خانة من مندوبين ندى ماس

مطلوب مندوبين و مندوبات فى جميع البلاد


 احرصي على ان تاخذي ارقام المندوبات مني على الخاص او من زيارتك 

لموقع منتجات ندى ماس


سعر العلبة الواحدة لشهر واحد وتكرر مرتين



( السعودية 245ريال - قطر245 ريال - الامارات 245 درهم )-( البحرين 24,5 د- عمان 24.5 ر) -

(الكويت 19 دينار) ( ليبيا81 جنيه- السودان 288جنيه)) اليمن 14081 (الاردن 46 - العراق 75982)

- (تونس102 - المغرب 553 د- الجزائر 5106د)








وللتعامل معي مباشرة عن طريق الدفع والتوصيل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ



طلبك يصلك بعد أستلامي التحويل بثلاثة ايام 

طــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق التوصيـــــــــــــــــــل

البريـــــــــــــــــــــــد الممتــــــــــــــــاز المصــــــــــرى






طــــــــــــــــــــــــــرق الدفــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

طريقة الدفع الويسترن يونيون وهي شركة تحويل للاموال ويصل التحويل بعد دقائق من ايداعه 






او 

عن طريق التحويل على حسابي الجاري بالبنك الاهلي المصري 






ويصل التحويل بعد يومين من ايداعه 


وللطلب ماعليكي الا ان ترسلين تلك البيانات بعد التحويل في رسالة على جوال الاخصائية ندى ماس المذكور بملفي الشخصي 


نوع الطلب والعدد 



الأسم الثلاثي

رقم الجوال 

المدينة او الأمارة

المنطقة 

الشارع 

رقم البيت 

رقم ص . ب






COLOR="#FF0000"][/COLOR]*​


----------



## gana bity (10 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (17 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (24 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد


----------



## gana bity (31 مارس 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (7 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم إني أسألك عيشة نقية، وميتة سوية، ومرداً غير مخز ولا فاضح" زوائد مسند البزار ، والطبراني، وانظر: مجمع الزوائد قال: إسناد الطبراني جيد


----------



## gana bity (14 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (22 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات*


----------



## gana bity (29 أبريل 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم أغفر للمسمين والمسلمات . الاحياء منهم والاموات إنك يارب قريب مجيب الدعوات


----------



## gana bity (7 مايو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (14 مايو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم زدنا ولا تنقصنا، وأكرمنا ولا تهنا، وأعطنا ولا تحرمنا، وآثرنا ولا تؤثر علينا، وأرضنا وارض عنا رواه الترمذي


----------



## gana bity (21 مايو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------



## gana bity (28 مايو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (4 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (11 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك


----------



## gana bity (19 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (7 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

تحذير هام لكل عملاء شركة ندى ماس
يوجد من يدعى بأنه شركة ندى ماس بأسم ..حنة الماسة...
وتخلى الشركة مسئوليتها من هذه الشركة ومايتضنه هذا المنتج 
والحنة الخاصة بشركة ندى ماس لا تباع الا عن طريق مندوبينا فى مصر والوطن العربى المعتمدين فى موقع الشركة 
والتواصل على رقم الاخصائية ندى ماس الموجود فى موقع الشركة
او ارقام مندوبينا المعتمدين الموجود فى موقع الشركة
اللهم بلغنا اللهم فاشهد


----------



## gana bity (17 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم اغفر لي، واهدني، وارزقني، وعافني، أعوذ بالله من ضيق المقام يوم القيامة رواه النسائي وابن ماجه


----------



## gana bity (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الاخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار


----------



## gana bity (4 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

- رب أنى ظلمت نفسى فاغفر لى,انه لا يغفر الذنوب الا انت.


----------



## gana bity (12 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (19 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (28 سبتمبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

اللهم متعني بسمعي، وبصري، واجعلهما الوارث مني، وانصرني على من يظلمني، وخذ منه بثأري رواه الترمذي و الحاكم وصححه ووافقه .


----------



## gana bity (7 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (21 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (28 أكتوبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

يا حي يا قيوم برحمتك استغيث أصلح لي شأني كله ولا تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين


----------



## gana bity (4 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

سُبْحَانِكَ اللهَّمَ وبِحمْدِك أشْهدُ أّن َّلا إِله إِلاَ أنَتَ أَستْغفِرك َوأتَوبُ إلِيك


----------



## gana bity (14 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو حي لايموت بيده الخير وهو على كل شئ قدير


----------



## gana bity (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*رد: لمسة انوثة من ندى ماس*

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*


----------

